
Yubikey special offer for GitHub users - whocanfly
https://www.yubico.com/github-special-offer/github-yubikey-special-offer/
======
trevyn
More importantly, they have a special Octocat graphic!

[https://www.yubico.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/security-k...](https://www.yubico.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/security-key-octocat-444x444.png)

